# Horn relay wiring 70 gto



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

I've been struggling to get my horns to work. I was wondering if anyone had a picture of their horn relay set up? My engine/ headlight harness most the ends where cut off so I'm pretty sure I've got the right ones in the right spot. There is one plug with a green and black wire that looks like it can only go in one way, but I'm not sure which wires go to the other terminals.

I've tested the relay and its good, I'm just chasing this electrical issue. I want to make sure first the relay is wired correctly then decide if the issue is under the dash or the horns themselves. Just a jump off point I guess


----------



## Mage0095 (Sep 17, 2015)

After doing some more digging I found what I believe to be the issue. In the steering column the brass "plug" that connects to the turn signal components doesn't sit high enough to make contact when the horn is pushed. It feels like their is a spring underneath it that pushes it up so it's closer to the contact point on the white thing that gets pushed down.but the spring in mine almost seems worn so it's not pushing it back up making contact impossible. 
Can that brass plug/spring be repaired separately or would I have to buy a complete turn signal column assembly?


----------



## backinhs (Aug 31, 2015)

Can't help with the pictures or specifically your steering column issue but here are the wiring diagrams. Good luck
http://www.gtoforum.com/f50/gto-wiring-diagram-scans-22042/


----------

